# Three Match Attempt



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

CHIPPED THE SILVER ON THE FIRST LIT THE SECOND AND REMOVED THE SILVER OFF THE THIRD, IT'S OVER 30 DEGREES TODAY EXCELLENT BUT CAN'T STAND IN IT FOR TO LONG SO TRY AGAIN LATER.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is just SO impressive, Hawk. You must put in a lot of practice and training.


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

Good shooting! Was it very humid?

If I would have made this video, I would have just revised the title to say, "Lighting The Middle Match"

Regards,
Brian


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another brilliant attempt. I do not see how you can get much closer than that.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I think you need some Dollar Store matches. Massa Bill Hays uses Penley's. They light faster and burn hotter that say Diamond or some other off brand.
I haven't shot one yet, but they sure get hot fast. Maybe a kindly American will send you a box.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

capnjoe said:


> I think you need some Dollar Store matches. Massa Bill Hays uses Penley's. They light faster and burn hotter that say Diamond or some other off brand.
> I haven't shot one yet, but they sure get hot fast. Maybe a kindly American will send you a box.


I WILL TRY SOME NEXT TIME IF I CAN FIND THEM THANKS.
IN REPLY TO LINUXMAIL
I ALWAYS SAY AS IT'S NOT ALWAYS POSSIBLE TO SEE ON CAMERA CLOSE UP, I HAVE ALSO HAD MANY MANY HITS JUST A WHISPER AWAY I HAVE BEEN ON THE THREE MATCH STRIKE FOR SOME TIME NOW MONTHS I WOULD SAY, SO I DO IT TO KEEP MOTIVATED AND NOT GET DEFLATED WHEN THIS HAPPENS IT WOULD BE SO EASY TO WALK AWAY BUT I'M NOT GONNA. IHAVE TAKEN A BREAK FROM IT BUT BACK ON IT NOW.


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

Hawk2009, I asked about the humidity, because I have hit about 20 matches this summer, and most never flared up. Then I tried to strike several of them on the cement, and they crumbled. However, they do light on the side of the box. It has been extremely hot and humid here this summer, and when you said that it was hot when you shot the video, I immediately thought of the humidity.

Regards,
Brian


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shooting Hawk!
I've been so swamped with work lately I just haven't had time for any real shooting... beyond test firing some for customers of course!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

linuxmail said:


> Hawk2009, I asked about the humidity, because I have hit about 20 matches this summer, and most never flared up. Then I tried to strike several of them on the cement, and they crumbled. However, they do light on the side of the box. It has been extremely hot and humid here this summer, and when you said that it was hot when you shot the video, I immediately thought of the humidity.
> 
> Regards,
> Brian


No humidity has got nothing to do with it both me and Bill thought it was as we could not strike them either in the early days. but matches are very unforgiving you have to be very very precise to strike one, you have to get the match strike just right, a fraction to low and they will chip a little to high and it will leave a scortch mark, to strike one is difficult to strike three is so much more difficult and as any sport requires a little good fortune.Here is one light in very damp comditions alot of moisture in the air.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Excellent job... maybe you are having issues because all three are at the same height... judging by the way each match hit,, you will need to have each one as you go back a gnat hair lower than the previous... just a guess.

LGD


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

lightgeoduck said:


> Excellent job... maybe you are having issues because all three are at the same height... judging by the way each match hit,, you will need to have each one as you go back a gnat hair lower than the previous... just a guess.
> 
> LGD


You may well be right we are talking fractions here, when I strike a single match it is much easier to do as the match head is pointing towards you at an angle so the hit is more full on scraping from the tip down the side of the match ( a large striking area ) lighting it. when shooting the three they are all standing upright only allowing you to hit the very tip of the match this is a much smaller area making it harder to strike as the time and distance of the ammo being in contact with the head is much less creating the heat required to strike the match is much harder to do and will require some luck.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I was actually refering to leaving them up right but the front one higher than the second one and the third one lower than the second... forming a downwar line... by how your video displayed that the ammo hit each match at a lower point... with the second on being the proper spot to light the match...

I think if you light the first one,, and hit the second one you will see where you need to lower that one... in a sense plotting the path of the ammo after each hit....

Either way you did a killer job...

LGD


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

So it does not get confusing here is how I set it up


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I remember Bill Hays saying something about angling them forward in one of his videos. To facilitate that


hawk2009 said:


> Excellent job... maybe you are having issues because all three are at the same height... judging by the way each match hit,, you will need to have each one as you go back a gnat hair lower than the previous... just a guess.
> 
> LGD


You may well be right we are talking fractions here, when I strike a single match it is much easier to do as the match head is pointing towards you at an angle so the hit is more full on scraping from the tip down the side of the match ( a large striking area ) lighting it. when shooting the three they are all standing upright only allowing you to hit the very tip of the match this is a much smaller area making it harder to strike as the time and distance of the ammo being in contact with the head is much less creating the heat required to strike the match is much harder to do and will require some luck.
[/quote]
I remember Bill Hays saying something in one of his videos about angling them forward just a bit to facilitate that particular strike.


----------

